# . Man dies after falling from Mississauga tree



## squad143 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mississauga is just west of Toronto
http://m.citynews.ca/2013/08/29/man-dies-after-falling-from-mississauga-tree/

From the day it happened:
http://m.mississauga.com/news-story...our-on-scene-after-man-falls-30-ft-from-tree/

Doesn't explain how/what happened.

Sad all the same.


----------



## deevo (Sep 2, 2013)

squad143 said:


> Mississauga is just west of Toronto
> Man dies after falling from Mississauga tree | CityNews
> 
> From the day it happened:
> ...



Word is he wasn't double tied in and cut thru his lanyard. Very tragic.


----------

